# top -mio display value at 0



## hlh (Jul 19, 2011)

Under 8.2-RELEASE / 8.2-STABLE / 9.0-CURRENT top -mio don't display read / write values
e.g.



```
Mem: 143M Active, 203M Inact, 91M Wired, 4836K Cache, 60M Buf, 51M Free
Swap: 2048M Total, 404K Used, 2047M Free

  PID USERNAME   VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND 
98029 root          0    178      0      0      0      0   0.00% clang++
97937 root          0    135      0      0      0      0   0.00% clang
98032 root          2      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% top
 1369 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% sshd
 1221 root          2      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% ntpd
 1364 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% sshd
 1273 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% sendmail
95214 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% make
66506 root          2      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% sshd
44554 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% sh
 1371 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% bash
66511 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% bash
98027 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% make
97764 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% gmake
 1801 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% make
 1284 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% cron
  969 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% syslogd
26283 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% make
 1366 root          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% bash
```

Is it normal, does it need some more option in kernel?

Henri


----------



## hlh (Jul 19, 2011)

Under 8.2-RELEASE / 8.2-STABLE, top -mio don't display value for READ/WRITE with zfs only filesystem.

e.g.



```
last pid:  4011;  load averages:  0.24,  0.26,  0.25    up 0+04:36:55  15:08:17
283 processes: 1 running, 282 sleeping
CPU:  2.4% user,  0.0% nice, 10.5% system,  1.1% interrupt, 86.0% idle
Mem: 669M Active, 121M Inact, 687M Wired, 4016K Cache, 1510M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free

  PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
  728 root            0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% syslogd
 4009 root            0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% bash
 4007 hlh             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% su
 4006 root            1      6      0      0      0      0   0.00% top
 3918 hlh             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 2412 root            0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% ssh
 1992 hlh             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% kwalletmanager
 1876 hlh             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1875 hlh             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1874 hlh             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1873 root            1      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% ssh
 1872 root            0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% ssh
 1871 root            0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% ssh
 1864 hlh             4      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% thunderbird-bin
 1862 root            0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% bash
 1861 hlh             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% soffice.bin
...
```

Is it a known problem?

Henri


----------



## hlh (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry for the double post - The problem is only seen under zfs.


----------



## poh-poh (Jul 19, 2011)

It's known issue, see PR kern/156218.


----------

